# Kaufhilfe Teleobjektiv für Canon A1



## olli7055 (6. September 2005)

Hallo, 


ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Teleobjektiv für die Canon A1. Ich fotografiere hauptsächlich Flugzeuge bei der Landung und suche daher ein etwas stärkeres Objektiv. (Sorry, bin noch Anfänger und kenne mich mit den genauen Angaben noch nicht so aus). Bei Ebay stehen ja zb. einige gebrauchte Teleobjektive zum Kauf bereit, da habe ich ein günstiges Exemplar gefunden und wollte nun mal die Leute vom Fach fragen ob dieses für meine Zwecke taugt. Hier erstmal der Link: 

http://cgi.ebay.de/DANUBIA-Tele-400...543633235QQcategoryZ12869QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


Wenn es nicht geeignet sein sollte, würde es mich freuen wenn mir jemand mal die entsprechenden Werte ein klein wenig erklären kann. 


Danke und Gruß

Olli


----------



## der_Jan (27. September 2005)

Ich bin auch nicht so der Held in Fotografie, aber eine Canon A1 ist doch fast von 1970-80 oder so, zumindest hat mein Vater eine AE1 und die ist um einiges älter als ich. Ich meine zu wissen das die neuen Objektive nicht auf die alten passen, bzw umgedreht. Und die EOS und FD sind doch die neuren Modelle. Aber das is alles nur meine Glaube und bestimmt nur bedingt richtig.


----------

